# [SOLVED] Best Music App for Android



## RogerWazup007 (May 23, 2010)

I'm looking for a preferably free, ad-free app to listen to mp3s for my Android phone with the following two features: remembering where in a track I left off even if I close the app and turn off my phone, and allowing me to view songs by folders instead of only by artist, genre, and other music-related categories. If there are no free apps that do this, I'll consider a paid one.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Best Music App for Android*

Hi Roger,

I did some googling as I also have an Android phone (Galaxy S5) and came upon this: 10 best free music apps for Android - Android Authority

Hope this helps you make your decision. Feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## RogerWazup007 (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Best Music App for Android*



DBCooper said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> I did some googling as I also have an Android phone (Galaxy S5) and came upon this: 10 best free music apps for Android - Android Authority
> 
> Hope this helps you make your decision. Feel free to ask more questions.


These are radio/streaming services rather than players. I already have mp3 files on my phone that I'd like to play, but the default player doesn't remember my song's position, although it does let me view by folders. Sorry, I should've been more descriptive in the title and OP.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Best Music App for Android*

See if the 5 mentioned here are of any use The top 5 best music player apps for Android | Android Central
more here Best Free Music Player and Organizer for Android


----------



## RogerWazup007 (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Best Music App for Android*

I don't really have the time or patience to try 5-10 different apps two see if each one has those two features. I might later at some point. If anyone uses any apps that let you view by folders and that remember where you leave off, please let me know.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Best Music App for Android*



RogerWazup007 said:


> I don't really have the time or patience to try 5-10 different apps two see if each one has those two features. I might later at some point. If anyone uses any apps that let you view by folders and that remember where you leave off, please let me know.


you dont have the time or patience but look at all the apps you could have tried while waiting for posts


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Best Music App for Android*

What you want is a personal choice, so you need to take the time to find what suits you


----------



## RogerWazup007 (May 23, 2010)

Rocket Player does the job; thanks. /resolved


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it.


----------

